# This?



## [email protected]° (Jun 16, 2004)

Easter Lamb, or Easter Ham?

Answer, then post new this or that.

GO.....


----------



## Sheppard (Jul 8, 2004)

Easter Ham!

Blonde..or Brunette :laugh:


----------



## Murphy18 (Oct 17, 2008)

Either....but, brunette









Pepsi or Coke? (first thing that came to my head :laugh: )


----------



## cobrafox46 (Jun 2, 2008)

Coke

BJ or sex?


----------



## khmerboiRED (Jul 15, 2008)

Hmmm..

Sex.

For you gun addicts (couldn't think of anything else)

AK or M16?


----------



## Murphy18 (Oct 17, 2008)

lol cod4 there







, definitely the m16, for accuracy anywayz, although ak is sweet too.

Ill say AK!!









Old school/classic cars...OR...Modern beasts?


----------



## Retaks (Apr 6, 2008)

Classic American Muscle!!!

Pygo or Serra?


----------



## [email protected]° (Jun 16, 2004)

Many Pygos!!

Pancakes or Waffles???


----------



## His Majesty (Apr 5, 2005)

pancakes

mcdonalds or kfc?


----------



## RedneckR0nin (Nov 5, 2008)

I think we all know why due to my week long tirate of gut pains why the man named Sanders beats out the E-Coli housing clown Rotten Mc Gutcramps!!!
Wait to talk or Truly listen????


----------



## muskielover1 (Dec 7, 2004)

truely listen.

fart quietly or let er' rip


----------



## HighOctane (Jan 2, 2003)

let er' rip !!!

Put the pedal to the floor or pull over ( boys in blue behind you)


----------



## cobrafox46 (Jun 2, 2008)

Back in the day to the floor but now days I would pull over









Import or Domestic?


----------



## Murphy18 (Oct 17, 2008)

Domestic

Rosie O'Donnell....OR....Dawn French?


----------



## FEEFA (Nov 19, 2007)

Murphy18 said:


> Domestic
> 
> Rosie O'Donnell....OR....Dawn French?


They're both horible but Dawn French

Ketchup or mustard?


----------



## [email protected]° (Jun 16, 2004)

Mustard

Lose an Arm, or lose a leg??


----------



## Murphy18 (Oct 17, 2008)

Lose an arm.

Chicken, or steak? (please dont say chicken)


----------



## KrBjostad (Jun 21, 2008)

steak definitely, though I love chicken

oral or anal?


----------



## RedneckR0nin (Nov 5, 2008)

Preperation H tastes real bad so I would have to say Anal
Dog or Cat???


----------



## -NBKK- (Jun 22, 2007)

Dog.

Paris Hilton Or Lindsay Lohan?


----------



## RedneckR0nin (Nov 5, 2008)

Paris..........Bitch
Cigars or ciggarettes


----------



## -NBKK- (Jun 22, 2007)

Cigar.

Mustang or Camaro


----------



## RedneckR0nin (Nov 5, 2008)

Mustang I guess
Astroglide or spit


----------



## KrBjostad (Jun 21, 2008)

spit, astroglide gets to be like glue

city or bfe?


----------



## -NBKK- (Jun 22, 2007)

city.

Kick in the balls or Punch in the throat ?


----------



## KrBjostad (Jun 21, 2008)

I'm going to replace balls with clit seeing as I never formed balls.
thats a hard one though, extreme pain or possible death.

hmmm

neck

fruits or veggies


----------



## Murphy18 (Oct 17, 2008)

Fruits

Cookie, or muffin?


----------



## -NBKK- (Jun 22, 2007)

Cookie.

Fast or Slow ?


----------



## cobrafox46 (Jun 2, 2008)

Fast of course

ass or boobies?


----------



## Moondemon (Dec 9, 2006)

ass !!!

Beer or wine ?


----------



## -NBKK- (Jun 22, 2007)

WINE!









Cold or Hot ?


----------



## Moondemon (Dec 9, 2006)

I like it HOT !!!!!!

Leafs or Habs ??? (you all know my pick on this one )


----------



## James Bond (Apr 4, 2009)

Habs

4WD or 2WD cars?


----------



## RedneckR0nin (Nov 5, 2008)

Toos slow to post


----------



## -NBKK- (Jun 22, 2007)

Simpsons.

Fire or Ice?


----------



## RedneckR0nin (Nov 5, 2008)

Fire 
Pygo or Serra


----------



## -NBKK- (Jun 22, 2007)

Pygo.

Drive or fly ?


----------



## RedneckR0nin (Nov 5, 2008)

Fly
Shower or bath??


----------



## -NBKK- (Jun 22, 2007)

Shower.

Xbox 360 or PS3?


----------



## RedneckR0nin (Nov 5, 2008)

360 without doubt
Cops or Robbers???


----------



## -NBKK- (Jun 22, 2007)

Cops.

Tea Or Coffee ?


----------



## RedneckR0nin (Nov 5, 2008)

Tea preferably green
RnR or NBKK???


----------



## -NBKK- (Jun 22, 2007)

-NBKK- No contest









Hand gun or Rifle ?


----------



## RedneckR0nin (Nov 5, 2008)

Rifle
Day or Night??


----------



## -NBKK- (Jun 22, 2007)

Night. Defiantly.

Family Guy or American Dad ?


----------



## RedneckR0nin (Nov 5, 2008)

I guess Family guy but they both kinda suck and are the same thing really
Social or Recluse???


----------



## -NBKK- (Jun 22, 2007)

Recluse

Vanilla or Chocolate ?


----------



## RedneckR0nin (Nov 5, 2008)

Chocolate
Elvis or The Beatles


----------



## -NBKK- (Jun 22, 2007)

Elvis

Cheese Burger or Chicken Burger ?


----------



## RedneckR0nin (Nov 5, 2008)

Cheeseburger
Rock or Rap


----------



## -NBKK- (Jun 22, 2007)

Rock.

Japanese chicks or European chicks ?


----------



## RedneckR0nin (Nov 5, 2008)

European
RnR
Adore him or Loathe him


----------



## -NBKK- (Jun 22, 2007)

Adore.

In a totally straight heterosexual way.









Main streets or Back roads?


----------



## RedneckR0nin (Nov 5, 2008)

Depends on quickest route by usually back roading it
Sober or Intoxicated


----------



## -NBKK- (Jun 22, 2007)

Sober.

Spork or Spoon ?


----------



## RedneckR0nin (Nov 5, 2008)

Fork
Fight or Flight!!


----------



## -NBKK- (Jun 22, 2007)

Fight!

M&M's or Smarties ?


----------



## b_ack51 (Feb 11, 2003)

M&Ms

Jelly Beans or Kidney Beans?


----------



## Murphy18 (Oct 17, 2008)

Jelly Beans

Indian food or chinese food


----------



## RedneckR0nin (Nov 5, 2008)

Chinese can't stand curry
Kinky or vannila sex


----------



## Murphy18 (Oct 17, 2008)

LOL vanilla sex







....KINKY FTW!!

Flapjack or Pancake


----------



## RedneckR0nin (Nov 5, 2008)

Flapjack Murph for sure!!!!!
Lover or Fighter??


----------



## massabsamurai (Mar 12, 2009)

fighter lol

As for the UFC this weekend

Chuck Lidell or Shogun Rua?


----------



## Murphy18 (Oct 17, 2008)

Chuck Lidell ( only cos ive never heard of shogun)

Canadian Goose....OR....Rusty Toenail?


----------



## RedneckR0nin (Nov 5, 2008)

Canadian Goose
Tampons or Maxi-Pads


----------



## b_ack51 (Feb 11, 2003)

******* - Used or New????

Tampon - its like a bag of tea with its string - YUMM!

balls stepped on by pointy heel shoes or sex with a fat chick?


----------



## RedneckR0nin (Nov 5, 2008)

If you mean My avitar it's new
f*ck by a fat chick
Licorice or Nibs??


----------



## db04ph (Jan 27, 2009)

Licorice

Lick A Dripping Tampon or Swim In A Pool Of Your Own sh*t


----------



## KrBjostad (Jun 21, 2008)

tampon

jungle juice or summer brew


----------



## Nick G (Jul 15, 2007)

always beer.

salt or pepper?


----------



## Murphy18 (Oct 17, 2008)

Pepper

Mint choc chip or rum raisin?


----------



## Nick G (Jul 15, 2007)

mint chocolate chip.

AM or FM?


----------



## db04ph (Jan 27, 2009)

fm

Eat Someones Vomit or Eat Live Mice?


----------



## Nick G (Jul 15, 2007)

vomit

doedorant or anti-persperant (sp)


----------



## Guest (Apr 16, 2009)

anti-persperant

(For straight people)Wake up and realize you had sex with someone of the same sex or wake up and realize you had sex with a relative?


----------



## TheWayThingsR (Jan 4, 2007)

Relative. We'll say second cousin.

Heroin or Meth?


----------



## Guest (Apr 16, 2009)

Meth.

Spit or swallow


----------



## RedneckR0nin (Nov 5, 2008)

Sadly Meth








Spit
War and Peace or The Bible


----------



## Guest (Apr 16, 2009)

war and peace

Never taste anything again or just taste one thing all day long, forever?


----------



## Guest (Apr 16, 2009)

Never again.

Barbies or G.I Joes


----------



## Guest (Apr 16, 2009)

gi joes

be hungover for the rest of your life or have an itch in that unreachable place on your back for the rest of your life?


----------



## CichlidAddict (Jul 1, 2005)

itch - i can function with an itch.

gin or juice?


----------



## Moondemon (Dec 9, 2006)

Gin tonic !! Makes me want to drink one now...

F1 or Nascar ?


----------



## ICEE (Feb 3, 2007)

f1

ecstasy or acid


----------



## Guest (Apr 16, 2009)

acid

wwf or wcw wrestling


----------



## TobiasRieper (Mar 14, 2008)

wwf (dont even watch any of that stuff)

Stabbed to death or soaked in gasoline and set on fire?


----------



## -NBKK- (Jun 22, 2007)

Stabbed to death

Good Or Evil ?


----------



## Wide_Eyed_Wanderer (Aug 22, 2006)

Good.

laptop or desktop?


----------



## EZmoney (May 13, 2004)

desktop

liquor in the front or poker in the rear?


----------



## KrBjostad (Jun 21, 2008)

both!

tofu squares or hot beef injection?


----------



## EZmoney (May 13, 2004)

Both?!?! You are a naughty one, KrBjostad!









Gotta go with the beef (unless I am missing something with the tofu squares)

Next: west coast or east coast?


----------



## KrBjostad (Jun 21, 2008)

East coast

and you're not missing anything with tofu squares, the texture is disgusting, to me at least

car or truck


----------



## -NBKK- (Jun 22, 2007)

Car.

Light or Dark ?


----------



## FEEFA (Nov 19, 2007)

Light because I'm scared of the dark :laugh:

next

Science or religion?


----------



## KrBjostad (Jun 21, 2008)

science

old star wars or new star wars?


----------



## -NBKK- (Jun 22, 2007)

New star wars.

Milk or Cream ?


----------



## TobiasRieper (Mar 14, 2008)

-NBKK- said:


> New star wars.
> 
> Milk or Cream ?


Milk (from the breast)

Poop or Pee?


----------



## KrBjostad (Jun 21, 2008)

pee

random fact: I can pee standing up 
ps:breast milk is GROSS

Battle of thermopylae or battle of the buldge?


----------



## -NBKK- (Jun 22, 2007)

^ yup, its official you are a guy. Mattones was right.

Thermopylae

Prissy girls or Butch Tom boys ?


----------



## KrBjostad (Jun 21, 2008)

butch, i get along with em better, but i like the look pf prissies more

and I might as well be a boy, with a gina, all my homeboys consider me one of the boys. and I learned to pee standing up thanks to weeklong subjections to portapotties, and my homegirl wendy, if you pull the hood up and push hard, it works perfectly lol.
and good choice btw

jedi or super saiyan?


----------



## -NBKK- (Jun 22, 2007)

After reading that you fucked me all up. I bet you are a construction worker.

Jedi.

Hard of Soft ?


----------



## Guest (Apr 18, 2009)

Depends on what we are referring to! lol

Soft

City or country


----------



## TobiasRieper (Mar 14, 2008)

ksls said:


> City or country


City. No hookers in the country lol

Sex with a dog or a man?


----------



## Guest (Apr 18, 2009)

They're the same thing. Oooooh lol j/king fellas









A man of course!

Cancer or Aids


----------



## -NBKK- (Jun 22, 2007)

WOO! aids. Because then you get free hand outs.

Good year or Fire stone ?


----------



## TobiasRieper (Mar 14, 2008)

Good year all the way

Movie or Video Game?


----------



## -NBKK- (Jun 22, 2007)

Good choice !

and its a rough call but i have to say movie.

Pretzels and beer or Peanuts and beer ?


----------



## Guest (Apr 18, 2009)

Pretzels and Beer

Lover or a Fighter?


----------



## -NBKK- (Jun 22, 2007)

Lover.

Salty or Sweet ?


----------



## Wide_Eyed_Wanderer (Aug 22, 2006)

Sweet.

Black or Crippled?


----------



## -NBKK- (Jun 22, 2007)

Crippled.

Jesus Christ or Easter Bunny ?


----------



## Wide_Eyed_Wanderer (Aug 22, 2006)

Easter Bunny.

GTFO or GFY?


----------



## -NBKK- (Jun 22, 2007)

Gfy!

Perfume or Pure natural "Woman scent"


----------



## KrBjostad (Jun 21, 2008)

woman scent

thats the only real girly thing about me, the more I sweat, the more I smell like strawberries (according to the people in my co-op garden and the ppl I work with

house shoes or boots?


----------



## Wide_Eyed_Wanderer (Aug 22, 2006)

House shoes? I dont wear shoes indoors why do you?

Kelseys or Boston Pizza?


----------



## -NBKK- (Jun 22, 2007)

Kelseys.

Oil or Lotion?


----------



## KrBjostad (Jun 21, 2008)

depends on the occasion but usually lotion

cat or dog?


----------



## -NBKK- (Jun 22, 2007)

Dog.

Gay or Ghey?


----------



## -NBKK- (Jun 22, 2007)

Ghey.

Pudding or Yogurt ?


----------



## His Majesty (Apr 5, 2005)

pudding

boobs or ass?


----------



## -NBKK- (Jun 22, 2007)

Boobs!

this or that ?


----------



## His Majesty (Apr 5, 2005)

this

shotgun or handgun?


----------



## KrBjostad (Jun 21, 2008)

shotgun

salt or fresh?


----------



## Wide_Eyed_Wanderer (Aug 22, 2006)

salt

spring or Summer


----------



## His Majesty (Apr 5, 2005)

spring

alpha romeo or bmw?


----------



## Wide_Eyed_Wanderer (Aug 22, 2006)

bmw.

Osama Bin Laden or Mullah Mohamed Omar?


----------



## NeXuS (Aug 16, 2006)

Osama

Cowboys or Indians?


----------



## His Majesty (Apr 5, 2005)

indians

China or Japan


----------



## NeXuS (Aug 16, 2006)

China

Skittles or Starburst?


----------



## His Majesty (Apr 5, 2005)

starburst

scuba diving or sky diving


----------



## ICEE (Feb 3, 2007)

scuba diving

haze or kush


----------



## Murphy18 (Oct 17, 2008)

haze

chocolate peanuts or chocolate raisins?


----------



## [email protected]° (Jun 16, 2004)

Choco Peanuts

Nation League or American League


----------



## ICEE (Feb 3, 2007)

American League

Baked or Drunk


----------



## Devon Amazon (Apr 3, 2005)

Drunk

Italy or france


----------



## His Majesty (Apr 5, 2005)

Italy everytime

left testical or right testical?


----------



## -NBKK- (Jun 22, 2007)

Left, because its bigger.

Clear or Transparent.


----------



## EZmoney (May 13, 2004)

Clear

piranhafury.com or monsterfishkeepers.com?


----------



## Wide_Eyed_Wanderer (Aug 22, 2006)

pfury

Ford Explorers or Microwaves?


----------



## khmerboiRED (Jul 15, 2008)

E-THUG said:


> pfury
> 
> Ford Explorers or Microwaves?


microwave

shaved or bushy?


----------



## Wide_Eyed_Wanderer (Aug 22, 2006)

shaved

Number two pencils or Lawnmowers?


----------



## TheWayThingsR (Jan 4, 2007)

lawnmowers.

This is getting stupid or This is getting stupid


----------



## ICEE (Feb 3, 2007)

this is getting stupid

this got old in the first page or this thread needs locked


----------



## Murphy18 (Oct 17, 2008)

HAHA, E-Thug so random

baked potato or fries?


----------



## FEEFA (Nov 19, 2007)

^^^^You didnt pick one

This thread needs locked,

Fries

Apple pie or apple crumble?


----------



## Murphy18 (Oct 17, 2008)

Feefa said:


> ^^^^You didnt pick one
> 
> This thread needs locked,
> 
> ...


:laugh: I misread what he wrote, i though he said and, instead of or.

Apple crumble.

Ice cream or custard?


----------



## FEEFA (Nov 19, 2007)

Ice cream

Big tits or big ass?


----------



## Murphy18 (Oct 17, 2008)

Feefa said:


> Ice cream
> 
> Big tits or big ass?


That has been asked like 5 times. Tits

Sting by a jelly fish or sting by a stingray?


----------



## FEEFA (Nov 19, 2007)

Murphy18 said:


> Ice cream
> 
> Big tits or big ass?


That has been asked like 5 times. Tits

Sting by a jelly fish or sting by a stingray?

[/quote]

You're really getting into this aren't you, sorry sherriff I'll try not to do it again.

Obviously a jellyfish, wouldnt a stingray kill you.

Reading Murphy's posts or getting poked in the eye with a needle?


----------



## blbig50 (Jan 1, 2009)

Reading Murpy's posts

Two girls one cup or Pain olympics?


----------



## TheWayThingsR (Jan 4, 2007)

Two girls

^^ A box jellyfish would kill you. I'd pick a sting ray, just not in the organs.

In a fight who would you pick, Ditka OR a Hurricane? (What if the hurricane's name is Hurricane Ditka?)


----------



## Murphy18 (Oct 17, 2008)

Feefa said:


> Reading Murpy's posts
> 
> Two girls one cup or Pain olympics?


I have seen neither of them, nor do i have any intention to watch them. So i cant choose.

Comedy or Horror?


----------



## FEEFA (Nov 19, 2007)

Horror

Getting raped by a guy named bubba or reading murphy's posts?


----------



## TheWayThingsR (Jan 4, 2007)

Comedy.

I asked a this or that. Fail

Murphy fails or Murphy Fails?


----------



## FEEFA (Nov 19, 2007)

Murphy Fails

Free money or free sex?


----------



## Murphy18 (Oct 17, 2008)

Guess im too slow









Free Money

Crunchy or smooth peanut butter?


----------



## Wide_Eyed_Wanderer (Aug 22, 2006)

This game sucks.


----------



## Murphy18 (Oct 17, 2008)

E-THUG said:


> This game sucks.


At least its more entertaining than AQHU

Crazy or calm?


----------



## blbig50 (Jan 1, 2009)

Calm

Losing a testicle or your pinkie?


----------



## Murphy18 (Oct 17, 2008)

Pinkie anyday

Sweet n Sour...OR... Hot n Spicy?


----------



## blbig50 (Jan 1, 2009)

if its food, sweet and sour... females hot and spicy

fish tank or aquarium


----------



## Murphy18 (Oct 17, 2008)

lol aquarium

Lindsay Lohan or Paris Hilton?


----------



## Wide_Eyed_Wanderer (Aug 22, 2006)

lindsay lohan

Saltwater fishtanks or freshwater


----------



## blbig50 (Jan 1, 2009)

fresh water

toaster or baby oven


----------



## Murphy18 (Oct 17, 2008)

Toaster

Amy Winehouse (2009) or Jocelyn Wildenstien?


----------



## blbig50 (Jan 1, 2009)

Amy Winehouse if off drugs

PS3 or XBOX 360


----------



## fishguy1313 (Feb 19, 2007)

I don't play video games.... Neither!

Chevy or Ford


----------



## blbig50 (Jan 1, 2009)

Chevy

Blonde or Brunette?


----------



## -NBKK- (Jun 22, 2007)

Burnette.

Slap or Punch ?


----------



## Wide_Eyed_Wanderer (Aug 22, 2006)

Slap

New era or MLB hats.


----------



## KrBjostad (Jun 21, 2008)

MLB, if you mean bill shape

condom or birth control?


----------



## Moondemon (Dec 9, 2006)

birth control FTW !!

Having a rim job or giving a rim job ??


----------



## blbig50 (Jan 1, 2009)

Ah sh*t (no pun intended) I'll go for it.

Give one, to a girl, in a shower after its all clean.

5 dollar bill or 10 dollars in pennies (you cant cash in for bills) lol


----------



## hitler (Jun 4, 2006)

pennies

Clinton or Obama


----------



## Wide_Eyed_Wanderer (Aug 22, 2006)

Tough choice since their both black but Clinton.

Drugs or Alcohol.


----------



## Moondemon (Dec 9, 2006)

Considering that alcohol is a legal drug, i'll say both !! Either way, all those substances tend to mess up your brain

Being able to fly in space or explore the deepest end of the sea ?


----------



## Boobah (Jan 25, 2005)

space definitely.

white or wheat


----------



## FEEFA (Nov 19, 2007)

WHEAT

Coffee or tea?


----------



## Murphy18 (Oct 17, 2008)

Tea

Fast or Slow?


----------



## KrBjostad (Jun 21, 2008)

fast vehiculars, slow (hard) sex

paper clip or pacifier?


----------



## Boobah (Jan 25, 2005)

umm...fast?

fat girl with big boobs or skinny girl with small boobs


----------



## Wide_Eyed_Wanderer (Aug 22, 2006)

skinny

msn messenger or aol


----------



## Murphy18 (Oct 17, 2008)

E-THUG said:


> skinny
> 
> msn messenger or aol


None

Kylie Minogue or Danni Minogue?


----------



## FEEFA (Nov 19, 2007)

Kylie of course

I can't believe this thread is still open.

Calling Murphy Pancake of Flappjack? Anyone but Murphy


----------



## Murphy18 (Oct 17, 2008)

Feefa said:


> Kylie of course
> 
> I can't believe this thread is still open.
> 
> Calling Murphy Pancake of Flappjack? Anyone but Murphy


Dude, you seriously got an obsession with me.

awwwi can feel the love man


----------



## FEEFA (Nov 19, 2007)

Pancake it is


----------



## Murphy18 (Oct 17, 2008)

Feefa said:


> Pancake it is


Ye, but those things in the smiley, they're called waffles


----------



## FEEFA (Nov 19, 2007)

When they make a pancake smiley I'll post them so for now those are pancakes


----------



## Murphy18 (Oct 17, 2008)

Sweet









Pancakes or Flapjacks?


----------



## FEEFA (Nov 19, 2007)

Pancakes MURPHY

Good or evil?


----------



## Murphy18 (Oct 17, 2008)

Evil

Waffles or Flapjacks?


----------



## blbig50 (Jan 1, 2009)

Waffles

Crunchy or creamy peanut butter


----------



## Murphy18 (Oct 17, 2008)

Crunchy

Strawberries or Kiwi?


----------



## blbig50 (Jan 1, 2009)

Both together!

Pepsi or Coke?


----------



## Murphy18 (Oct 17, 2008)

Coke

BJ....or an oiled up titf*ck with a pair of 36dd's?









(just trying to mix it up a little)


----------



## FEEFA (Nov 19, 2007)

Coke

Cocks or c*ck?


----------



## Murphy18 (Oct 17, 2008)

Feefa said:


> Coke
> 
> Cocks or c*ck?


None, and you never answered my this or that, slowpoke









Jim Carrey or Adam Sandler? (whos funnier)


----------



## ICEE (Feb 3, 2007)

adam sandler

rbp or caribe


----------



## Murphy18 (Oct 17, 2008)

rbp

Bruce Willis or John Travolta?


----------



## blbig50 (Jan 1, 2009)

Bruce Willis

Will Smith or Johnny Depp


----------



## Murphy18 (Oct 17, 2008)

Will Smith

Chris Tucker or Eddie Murphy?


----------



## KrBjostad (Jun 21, 2008)

eddie

carrots or broccoli?


----------



## [email protected]° (Jun 16, 2004)

Broccoli

Apples or Oranges??


----------



## His Majesty (Apr 5, 2005)

apples

tropical beach or snowy mountain?


----------



## Moondemon (Dec 9, 2006)

Tropical beach !!!!!

Asterix or Tintin ??


----------



## His Majesty (Apr 5, 2005)

tintin

simpsons or family guy?


----------



## Murphy18 (Oct 17, 2008)

Family Guy

Limewire or Frostwire?


----------



## His Majesty (Apr 5, 2005)

limewire

geography or history?


----------



## khmerboiRED (Jul 15, 2008)

history

cute FAT chick or an UGLY skinny chick?

Ooo good one eh?


----------



## blbig50 (Jan 1, 2009)

I'll take the fat cute chick, she can lose weight, without surgery the ugly one will always be ugly!

I like the little canadian EH? at the end









Beer or shots?


----------



## -NBKK- (Jun 22, 2007)

Shots Eh.

Sun or Moon ?


----------



## khmerboiRED (Jul 15, 2008)

-NBKK- said:


> Shots Eh.
> 
> Sun or Moon ?


Since i'm a nite person, i'd say moon.

Black or White?


----------



## RedneckR0nin (Nov 5, 2008)

Like what Johnny Cash wears BLACK
Listen to Akon or self circumcision with a Rusty razor blade and a dull Fire Axe


----------



## Murphy18 (Oct 17, 2008)

Akon

Scarface or The Godfather?


----------



## Moondemon (Dec 9, 2006)

The Godfather

Star wars or Star trek


----------



## irishfan 689 (Aug 11, 2004)

Star Wars

Blumpkin or Road Head?


----------



## Boobah (Jan 25, 2005)

road head definitely.

canadian goose or alabama hot pocket


----------



## RedneckR0nin (Nov 5, 2008)

Go with Hot pockets
Hunter or Gatherer


----------



## Murphy18 (Oct 17, 2008)

Hunter

Fire or Ice?


----------



## Moondemon (Dec 9, 2006)

fire !

Snow storm or ice storm ?


----------



## Murphy18 (Oct 17, 2008)

Snow storm!!...lol whatever an ice storm is, sounds nasty.

Pizza or Kebab?


----------



## His Majesty (Apr 5, 2005)

kebab

batman or spiderman?


----------



## KrBjostad (Jun 21, 2008)

batman, only cause I wanna do it in the batcave. lol

paper or plastic


----------



## Murphy18 (Oct 17, 2008)

Paper (coz its money







)

Feet or hands?... (dont ask)


----------



## b_ack51 (Feb 11, 2003)

hands. feet are pretty nasty.

eat a brown made with dog food or stick your finger in your butt.


----------



## Murphy18 (Oct 17, 2008)

Assuming you mean Brownie, then ye, dog food brownie for me.

Snap both you're arms in half the complete opposite way....OR....Slide down a giant cheese grater slide and land in a bowl of salt and vinegar?


----------



## RedneckR0nin (Nov 5, 2008)

I want graters and vinegar douches!!
What band you belong to if forced to join?
The Village People or New Kids on the Block?


----------



## -NBKK- (Jun 22, 2007)

The village people, in a straight way.

Maple or Oak ?


----------



## RedneckR0nin (Nov 5, 2008)

Nice cover Nbkk............................well not really?!?!?!
I'll take oak
See the greatest depths of the ocean or travel to Mars


----------



## -NBKK- (Jun 22, 2007)

Ocean for sure.

Vampire or Werewolf ?


----------



## RedneckR0nin (Nov 5, 2008)

Vampire
Dictatorship or Communism


----------



## His Majesty (Apr 5, 2005)

dictatorship. if i were the dictator

mac or pc?


----------



## irishfan 689 (Aug 11, 2004)

PC no doubt

Snickelfritz or Pineapple Express?


----------



## -NBKK- (Jun 22, 2007)

Pineapple express.

Red wine Or White wine.


----------



## His Majesty (Apr 5, 2005)

white wine

loose an arm or loose a leg?


----------



## RedneckR0nin (Nov 5, 2008)

A leg 
Beard or mustache


----------



## His Majesty (Apr 5, 2005)

beard (mustache makes me look like borat)

beer belly or man boobs?


----------



## irishfan 689 (Aug 11, 2004)

Beer belly, they are respectable.

Tattoo or piercing?


----------



## KrBjostad (Jun 21, 2008)

tattoo, i love both, but they can't make you take tattoos off if you go to jail and they're easier upkeep in general

bar or club?


----------



## RedneckR0nin (Nov 5, 2008)

I guess bar but usually get into scraps in either(f*cking kids today I'm telling ya)
To have to serve the rest of your life in
Mental ward or Federal Prison???


----------



## blbig50 (Jan 1, 2009)

Mental ward, cushiony walls!









Follow E-THUG on a blog or stab your leg?


----------



## RedneckR0nin (Nov 5, 2008)

Think I would follow E-Thug because I am a sucka for punishment
Single for life or stuck with a crazy bitch for life


----------



## His Majesty (Apr 5, 2005)

single for life.

comedy or sci-fi


----------



## TobiasRieper (Mar 14, 2008)

Trigger lover said:


> single for life.
> 
> comedy or sci-fi


sci-fi









Have a docter use a pre-used needle on you 
OR
Use a previously enjoyed condom you found on the ground


----------



## KrBjostad (Jun 21, 2008)

pre used needle, it can be sterilized.

4 dui's or vehicular manslaughter?


----------



## RedneckR0nin (Nov 5, 2008)

Even though won't happen I'll take the dui's
Tell a priest or tell your mom??


----------



## TobiasRieper (Mar 14, 2008)

Tell a priest.

heart attack or stroke?


----------



## RedneckR0nin (Nov 5, 2008)

Heart Attack
T.v or Books


----------



## His Majesty (Apr 5, 2005)

depends on the book and TV program
however if we go with daytime TV and book 
i pick book

shower or bath?


----------



## b_ack51 (Feb 11, 2003)

shower.

farting on first date or booger in the nose on first date?


----------



## His Majesty (Apr 5, 2005)

booger in the nose

fishing or shooting?


----------



## RedneckR0nin (Nov 5, 2008)

Shooting
Aligator or Crocodile


----------



## His Majesty (Apr 5, 2005)

crocodile

pipe or cigar


----------



## C0Rey (Jan 7, 2006)

old school pipe.

who would you rather be

homer simpson or peter griffin


----------



## KrBjostad (Jun 21, 2008)

peter griffin, louise is hot.

mma or boxing


----------



## FEEFA (Nov 19, 2007)

MMA

Trigger Lover or Pancake Murphy?


----------



## RedneckR0nin (Nov 5, 2008)

Thats a hard one they irritate in such a indivisual way kinda like comparing syphilis and crabs
I will say Ole Pancakes takes the cake
Condoms or Spermicide


----------



## khmerboiRED (Jul 15, 2008)

RedneckR0nin said:


> Thats a hard one they irritate in such a indivisual way kinda like comparing syphilis and crabs
> I will say Ole Pancakes takes the cake
> Condoms or Spermicide


depending on the girl, i say spermicide

Drowning or Being burned alive?


----------



## RedneckR0nin (Nov 5, 2008)

Drowning hands down








Ufc or Bodog??


----------



## khmerboiRED (Jul 15, 2008)

not sure what BoDog is so i'll say UFC

Cash or Credit?


----------



## Wide_Eyed_Wanderer (Aug 22, 2006)

Cash

Eating a 5 star dinner while watching 2 girls One Cup or Burger King.


----------



## RedneckR0nin (Nov 5, 2008)

2 Girls one cup I love that vid and it holds a special place in my heart
Cricket or Lacrosse


----------



## C0Rey (Jan 7, 2006)

not a fan of either but i would go with lacrosse

Who would you rather fight:

bearspider:









Or polar bear with chainsaw


----------



## RedneckR0nin (Nov 5, 2008)

I think Polar bear with chainsaw
Skateboard or Rollerblades


----------



## His Majesty (Apr 5, 2005)

rollerblades

pop or rap? (i know they are both sh*t)


----------



## RedneckR0nin (Nov 5, 2008)

Rap
Rocky or Rambo


----------



## His Majesty (Apr 5, 2005)

both aweful films
rambo

star trek or starwars?


----------



## RedneckR0nin (Nov 5, 2008)

Without a doubt and no contest 
STAR WARS and since were on the subject
Luke Skywalker or Han Solo


----------



## His Majesty (Apr 5, 2005)

han solo by a mile. never liked luke.

adidas or nike


----------



## CichlidAddict (Jul 1, 2005)

nike

rainbows or butterflies?


----------



## RedneckR0nin (Nov 5, 2008)

Butterflies
Chicken or the Egg


----------



## Wide_Eyed_Wanderer (Aug 22, 2006)

Cheecken

White College Students or Inner city black youth?


----------



## Boobah (Jan 25, 2005)

white college students- i'm racist.

college football or NFL


----------



## RedneckR0nin (Nov 5, 2008)

college
Flu or head cold


----------



## Wide_Eyed_Wanderer (Aug 22, 2006)

FLU

Buffalo Solja or Dreadlock Rasta?


----------



## Murphy18 (Oct 17, 2008)

What, you would rather have FLU? you're nutz thug.

Anyway, Buffalo Soldier

Eggs Benedict, or Caviar?


----------



## Wide_Eyed_Wanderer (Aug 22, 2006)

EGGZ

Stolen from Africa or Brought to America?


----------



## RedneckR0nin (Nov 5, 2008)

Brought to america
Hemingway or Dickens


----------



## Murphy18 (Oct 17, 2008)

Dickens

Spat at in you're face, or a dog pisses on you're leg?


----------



## RedneckR0nin (Nov 5, 2008)

pisses on leg 
Old or New testament


----------



## Wide_Eyed_Wanderer (Aug 22, 2006)

NEW

Young people speaking their minds or everybody looking whats going down ?


----------



## RedneckR0nin (Nov 5, 2008)

Young people speaking their minds
Da Nang or Ho Chi Ming trail


----------



## Wide_Eyed_Wanderer (Aug 22, 2006)

Da Nang

Womens Rights or Neo-Nazism?


----------



## RedneckR0nin (Nov 5, 2008)

Neo-Nazi's
Holocaust or A-bombs on Japan


----------



## Wide_Eyed_Wanderer (Aug 22, 2006)

A-BOMBS

WALRUSSSS's FUCKKKKKKKKK OR Atheism.


----------



## Murphy18 (Oct 17, 2008)

Wallrus

Miyagi or Daniel Son


----------



## RedneckR0nin (Nov 5, 2008)

Miyagi
Mom doing Dp or dad giving rimjobs


----------



## Murphy18 (Oct 17, 2008)

Dad giving rimjobs

Apple juice or Orange juice?


----------



## Moondemon (Dec 9, 2006)

Orange juice !

Having to drink a hot glass of diarrhea ou eat a bol of vomit ??? (not your own)


----------



## RedneckR0nin (Nov 5, 2008)

Vomit
Jeanna Jameson or Martha Stewart


----------



## Murphy18 (Oct 17, 2008)

Jenna Jameson

Shoot yourself in the foot, or cuty your little toe off with a cigar cutter?


----------



## Trigga (Jul 1, 2006)

shoot myself in the foot

tupac or biggie?


----------



## Murphy18 (Oct 17, 2008)

Biggie

Ready to die, or Life after death?


----------



## Trigga (Jul 1, 2006)

Ready to Die

Weed or Alcohol?


----------



## RedneckR0nin (Nov 5, 2008)

Weed
hookers or escorts


----------



## Trigga (Jul 1, 2006)

Escorts (just sounds classier)

Ipod or something else?


----------



## Murphy18 (Oct 17, 2008)

Ipod

Frontosa or Mbuna?


----------



## Trigga (Jul 1, 2006)

up until two days ago frontosa

chewing gum or bubble gum?


----------



## KrBjostad (Jun 21, 2008)

bubble gum

charger or corvette?


----------



## Boobah (Jan 25, 2005)

vette

facebook or myspace


----------



## RedneckR0nin (Nov 5, 2008)

facebook
Burial or Cremation


----------



## the_w8 (Jul 28, 2003)

cremation...I don't wanna rot

D-Cup or C-Cup


----------



## RedneckR0nin (Nov 5, 2008)

C-cup that's even too big
Bitchy wife or Hemmorhoids


----------



## Trigga (Jul 1, 2006)

bitchy wife..make up sex is the best

NLS or hikari?


----------



## the_w8 (Jul 28, 2003)

hikari....C-cups are too small I NEED D'S mmmmm mama....

Megan fox or Penelope Cruz


----------



## RedneckR0nin (Nov 5, 2008)

I think cruz is BUTT f*cking ugly and though inknown to me I will go
Megan Fox
Real grass or Astroturf


----------



## the_w8 (Jul 28, 2003)

real grass gotta get dirty....penelope is not shabby looking at all. I'd put it in her mud maker nonetheless.

Sour patch kids or gummy bears


----------



## RedneckR0nin (Nov 5, 2008)

Sour Patch Kids
I-Phone or Blackberry Storm


----------



## the_w8 (Jul 28, 2003)

tough one.... I'm going to go with the I-phone, Don't care for the storm set up....

perch or walleye


----------



## RedneckR0nin (Nov 5, 2008)

Perch 
Ted Bundy or Robert Ramirez


----------



## the_w8 (Jul 28, 2003)

ramirez was pretty bad, but albert fish was much worse.

cinnomin toast crunch or fruit loops


----------



## RedneckR0nin (Nov 5, 2008)

No contest Cinnaminy and speaking of fitch have you ever read that letter to the mother of a kid he killed.....f*cking creepy
Mp5 or tech9


----------



## Trigga (Jul 1, 2006)

Tec9

Mango or Pineapple?


----------



## Murphy18 (Oct 17, 2008)

Mango

White wine or red wine?


----------



## Trigga (Jul 1, 2006)

i hate wine but ill go with red wine just cause white wine is nasty

laptop or pc?


----------



## Murphy18 (Oct 17, 2008)

Laptop

Alexander the great, or Napoleon?


----------



## Trigga (Jul 1, 2006)

Napoleon

Saddam Hussein or Osama Bin Laden?


----------



## Murphy18 (Oct 17, 2008)

Who would i rather take a shat on...uhh, lemme see, OSAMA!!

Lucy Pinder or Michelle Marsh? (look em up if ya dont now em already







)


----------



## Trigga (Jul 1, 2006)

Lucy Pinder but its close

Keri Hilson or Rihanna?


----------



## Murphy18 (Oct 17, 2008)

Kerri









Dawn French or Rosie O'donnell?


----------



## ZOSICK (May 25, 2005)

this!

{Tops


----------



## Trigga (Jul 1, 2006)

way to kill it 06


----------



## ZOSICK (May 25, 2005)

Trigga said:


> way to kill it 06


thats how older white guys roll G.


----------



## Murphy18 (Oct 17, 2008)

:laugh:

Soo..

Dawn French or Rosie O'donnell?


----------



## Sheppard (Jul 8, 2004)

Murphy18 said:


> :laugh:
> 
> Soo..
> 
> Dawn French or Rosie O'donnell?


I'd take Rosie for sure, only because she wouldn't enjoy it. I sure know I wouldn't either :laugh:

Anaheim or Detroit? (heading into triple OT right now!)


----------



## Trigga (Jul 1, 2006)

Anahiem









Toronto Raptors or Oklahoma City Thunder?


----------



## RedneckR0nin (Nov 5, 2008)

Raptors even though Not a basket ball fan 
Goodfellas or Casino


----------



## His Majesty (Apr 5, 2005)

goodfellas

master and commander or the last of the mohicans?


----------



## RedneckR0nin (Nov 5, 2008)

Last of the mohicans
Elong or Rhom


----------



## His Majesty (Apr 5, 2005)

rhom

pear or apple?


----------



## RedneckR0nin (Nov 5, 2008)

Apple(Ever tries an pear apple before they are the juiciest f*cking things I have ever tried)
Atlantic or Pacific


----------



## the_w8 (Jul 28, 2003)

pacific

bullet for my valentine or all that remains


----------



## RedneckR0nin (Nov 5, 2008)

All that remains
Blackheads or Ingrown hairs


----------



## His Majesty (Apr 5, 2005)

black heads

wales or scotlant?


----------



## RedneckR0nin (Nov 5, 2008)

The motherland Scotland!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
O.j Simpson or Micheal Jackson


----------



## His Majesty (Apr 5, 2005)

M J clearly

SAS or Navy Seals?


----------



## RedneckR0nin (Nov 5, 2008)

S.A.S
Ken Shamrock or Royce Gracie


----------



## EZmoney (May 13, 2004)

Seals, especially after the recent pirate incident

Which Pfury thread: Chicks with Fish or Chicks with Guns?

Edit:
RnR- Ill choose Gracie since you beat me to the last one...


----------



## RedneckR0nin (Nov 5, 2008)

Chicks with guns







too slow gamegenius gotta get a typing course
Royce Gracie or Ken Shamrock


----------



## massabsamurai (Mar 12, 2009)

royce gracie

beef or chicken?


----------



## KrBjostad (Jun 21, 2008)

chicken

sober super freaky girl or two drunk prudes?


----------



## RedneckR0nin (Nov 5, 2008)

I take the freak anyday drunk girls are for creeps that need ghb to get laid
Strobe light or Disco Ball


----------



## His Majesty (Apr 5, 2005)

strobe light

f*ck ugly chick with a hot body or a really cute chubby girl?


----------



## Trigga (Jul 1, 2006)

ugly chick with hot body...just turn the lights off

pc or mac


----------



## fishguy1313 (Feb 19, 2007)

I don't even know what I own. It's a Toshiba... I say PC!

Would you rather have Gross Gurke's Mom or Bullsnake's Mom?


----------



## blbig50 (Jan 1, 2009)

3some, but if I had to choose.....

Itd be bullsnakes so we could take and post funny pics of us doin it

A girl with 3 boobs and 2 nipples

or 2 boobs and 3 nipples


----------



## KrBjostad (Jun 21, 2008)

I'll go for the extra boob, I'd rathe have my mouth on a nipple and a boob in both

and I agree fishguy, I love my toshiba

homework til 2 or severely hungover on a workday?


----------



## His Majesty (Apr 5, 2005)

homework til 2

chicks with guns or chicks with fish?


----------



## Trigga (Jul 1, 2006)

chicks with fish as long as she dont smell like it

chicks with guns could get dangerous









Walking 10 miles in the sahara only to realize youve been going in circles or sex with that face transplant chick


----------



## Buckman (Jan 10, 2007)

walking 10 miles

jessica alba or megan fox?


----------



## RedneckR0nin (Nov 5, 2008)

Jessica Alba
Laptop or Desktop


----------



## the_w8 (Jul 28, 2003)

megan fox and alba at the same time....

Labtop

barbell bench or DB bench


----------



## -NBKK- (Jun 22, 2007)

Bar bell.

Milk Or Chocolate milk ?


----------



## Trigga (Jul 1, 2006)

barbell bench

connect a car battery to your nipples or stick your shlong in a tank full of starving red bellies


----------



## need_redz (May 11, 2007)

car battery to the nipple!

Crush your testicle with a hammer or let piranhas have there way with them


----------



## Buckman (Jan 10, 2007)

thats a lose lose situation....but i refuse to crush my own testicle.

asian girls or latino girls?


----------



## massabsamurai (Mar 12, 2009)

damn thats a tough one but i'll go wid latino girls

mma or boxing?


----------



## Trigga (Jul 1, 2006)

boxing just because i used to love it back in the day

mike tyson or lennox lewis?


----------



## RedneckR0nin (Nov 5, 2008)

Iron mike I guess since I grew up with him
New Star Trek a outrage or Who f*cking cares


----------



## EZmoney (May 13, 2004)

Who f*cking cares? because I am not about to waste time or money on it. I sure that whoever does watch it will consider it an outrage.

Friday Night: stay home or out on the town?


----------



## RedneckR0nin (Nov 5, 2008)

Stay at home
(first off good call gamegenius^^ I had to listen on the radio when driving home a hour of how the "trekies" felt this was overstepping on the origionals,etc,etc I coulda told anyone that those nerds were gonna freak)

Fair fighter or cheaper than Wall-Mart


----------



## Murphy18 (Oct 17, 2008)

fair fighter

Napoleon Dynamite or Dumb and Dumber?


----------



## Ibanez247 (Nov 9, 2006)

Dumb and Dumber

charcoal or gas grill


----------



## RedneckR0nin (Nov 5, 2008)

Clean burning Propane I tell ya what
Iran or Afganistan


----------



## His Majesty (Apr 5, 2005)

Iran for many reasons. mainly coz i am one







and we'd kick afgan ass

saturn or jupitor?


----------

